# Brook Wildlife Area



## Bassturbaiter (Jun 28, 2017)

Heading out later this evening after work to see what I can get...I've heard some pretty good things about this place.. Its perfect for a Float, Or Kayak..For those unfamiliar with the area, Its between Southington and Braceville, .5mi off of 534 on Phalanx Mills rd.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

so this lake is public access? looks like less then 10 acres... it has an island in the middle?
good luck to you and hope to hear a report


----------



## Bassturbaiter (Jun 28, 2017)

rsdata said:


> so this lake is public access? looks like less then 10 acres... it has an island in the middle?
> good luck to you and hope to hear a report


Yessir, Public hunting and fishing  .. Theres a ton of wetland wooded area surrounding it but a nicely mowed path around the pond . I was a little dissapointed at the fact there was only a handful of openings to fish. Very tall grass all over the shore. There is a nice opening with a little dock tho. A guy was walking back twards the small parking area with his son, and he said there's nice crappie and Big Bass in it. He said the best bet is fishing off the dock. He said if you can get your cast within 10ft or so from the Island You'll hit all day. He said its around 40ft deep in some spots which I cannot verify 100% (But it did seem pretty damn deep) . He said small canoes, Kayaks, little john boats ect are all aloud there. The dock can suit 2 people fishing pretty comftrably. Although I had no action tonight I plan on going back in the near future when I have a little more time ..I've attached a Photo of the entrance. ODNR says the pond is approximately 6.5 acres. Sure seems bigger once you get there tho!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Couldn't tell you how many times I have been up and down 534 and never knew that was there. 
Thanks for the info.
EB


----------



## Bassturbaiter (Jun 28, 2017)

EB1221 said:


> Couldn't tell you how many times I have been up and down 534 and never knew that was there.
> Thanks for the info.
> EB


anytime!


----------

